# Simply Rustic Farm-Tru's Twins



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Tru had Twins this morning. A buckling then doeling. They tried to come out together so I had to go in and pull one. This was my first time for having to do that so I am pleased it all ended well. Both babies weighed in at 8lbs. Mom was a little in shock I think after they were out and it took a little bit for her to start even licking them. She is doing really good with them now. Sorry the pictures are a little blurry!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

so cute! congrats on the double pair of floppy ears


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you! They are doing great and now that Tru has had some rest she is doing great with them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I just can't get over how long a baby nubi's ears are! Simply adorable


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, she is engorged on one side and of course since she is a FF she won't let me milk much out. The other side is almost dry because they are nursing off it so much. Babies won't take a bottle. I just pinned her in a corner and milked her out on the floor to help ease her up. I am by myself so I feel like I am being totally cruel to her but I have to get these babies food. I am very frustrated and tired.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on the cute babies :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Cute kids!! I've found sometimes it just takes the babies a couple days to figure out there's 2 spouts. If you just milk out enough so that side stays soft they will hopefully catch on. If the udder's too hard they may just get frustrated with it.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats they're gorgeous!!! :leap: :girl: :boy: :fireworks:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well we now have names for the babies: I let the owners pick the names but told them I would like the name Tru in it. So

Buckling is: Simply Rustic Tru North
Doeling is: Simply Rustic Tru Emerald Envy

Everyone is doing good after some help the first couple of days supplementing with bottles til we got Mom's udder softened. She is a good Mom and has been very attentive.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Love the moon spots on the doeling.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are some current pictures. We took them out to graze and meet the rest of the herd tonight.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are precious! Congrats! Sorry the first couple of days were rough, I know how frustrating it can be! They sure are pretty and mama..wow I love her coloring! So glad she is being such a good mom, I think sometimes the FF just need a helping hand even if they don't realize your trying to help.


----------

